
Airbnb CEO Says Airbnb Hosts in New York City Make ‘An Average’ of $21K - llambda
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/01/23/airbnb-ceo-brian-chesky-airbnb-new-york-city-hosts-average-21k-21000-01232012/
======
ashokn225
One of the downsides with a statement like this (i.e x city is making
y$/person) is that once you hit enough of a threshold of people on airbnb, it
seems like there's going to be too much noise for anyone to really find a
place of any value. Reviews and location/price filtering obviously help with
that, but I'm curious as to what other types of filtering algorithms the team
is working on.

------
untog
Fun question, putting aside the tax implications (which people have already
discussed): how legal is this when you're already renting the property?

Everyone I know in NYC rents their apartment. Is it actually legal for you to
sublet out your room in short term bookings?

~~~
wdewind
You cannot profit legally from a sublet. Some leases may allow you to rent it
out for the same amount monthly, or even partially, but you are never allowed
to charge more than you pay. AirBnB is actually pretty illegal in NYC, at
least the way most people use it.

~~~
rdouble
That is not exactly true. If the apartment is not rent controlled there aren't
restrictions on how much you can charge. However, you are supposed to do
sublets above board with a real lease agreement and the landlord's knowledge.

------
citadrianne
At $200 a night, you'd still have to rent your extra room in your teeny tiny
apartment 105 days out of the year.

